# Just got back from two weeks at Polo Towers



## cluemeister (Apr 29, 2007)

A few thoughts on our two weeks stay at Polo Towers and Las Vegas:

-  The view from our skyview suite facing the strip was magnificent.  While standing on the balcony, you can see all the way to the Luxor and Mandalay Bay to the south, and to the Paris Balloon and Bellagio fountains to the north. I will stay in that unit again next year. 

-  The staff at Polo Towers is very polite, friendly and professional.  Must have spoken to a dozen employees, and all very friendly.

-  The "alley" north of Hawaiian Marketplace (that is a shortcut to the strip) is well lit at night, and I had no concerns using it.

-  Planet Hollywood will be another attractive night time visual when they finish that resort.  PH is very slow at renovations.

-  Project City Center is amazing.  Hundreds of workers, every single day going full tilt to build that place.  It will be incredible when done, and they are fast!

-  Renovations at Polo Towers itself, supposedly starting in "the spring", had yet to be started.  No crews, no sight of preparation , nothing.  If they start by June I'll be stunned.

-  The construction at the Westgate/Planet Hollywood towers is underway. There are cranes and a some construction guys at the site.  I don't see that project being completed for about 4-5 years.

-  Cosmopolitan is finally getting out of the ground, with steel beams poking above the first floor mark while I was there.  That will be impressive as well.  

-  The half price ticket booth is a great way to stretch the vacation dollar.  Being right out front of Polo Towers is great!

-  The inside of the Hawaiian marketplace is still empty, with the exception of an Indian restaurant and the exercise facility for Polo Towers owners/guests.  

-  The outside of Hawaiian marketplace seemed busier than last year.

-  Despite how close Monte Carlo is to Polo Towers, it's too inconvenient to cross the street to get there quickly, so I still haven't been inside MC for three years of visits!

-  Parking is easy at Polo Towers.  Always spaces available.

-  Rent a car in Vegas.  Cost us $227 bucks total for a Camry for one week.  Including high car rental taxes!

-  The new rental car return facility is very convenient.  If you get there soon enough, they will check your Southwest baggage for $20 so you don't have to haul it to the airport.

-  Ate at some new restaurants.  Our favorite was the Country Club at Wynn.  Wow!  For chain restaurants, we loved Cheesecake Factory.  Did not have a bad meal in Vegas!

-  Wynn buffet is expensive.  $37 for dinner.  Great meal, but didn't go back again.

-  Saw Gordie Brown based on Fern's advice.  Half price tickets, and it was a great show!

-  Saw Titanic and Bodies - Great exhibits, can buy discounted tickets at half price booth

- If you want to golf in Vegas, you must rent a car and drive far away from the strip.  Great courses around, you just have to look for them.

-  Bellagio fountains still are incredible.  Must be seen from the strip, or atop the Eiffel tower.

-  View from Stratosphere is amazing.  Worth the price.

-  Some people say they can't visit Vegas for more than 4 or 5 days.  We stayed for two weeks and it was terrific!

-  Only spent $5 gambling.  That's probably why we could afford two weeks!

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the great information.  We'll be taking my mother to Polo Towers to celebrate her 80th birthday in September!

Sue


----------



## Dori (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for your great report.  We are leaving for FFGrand Desert on Saturday, flying in from Buffalo and staying a week.  We always find lots to do in LV.  I can't wait!

Dori


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2007)

If they get started on the upgrades this year I'll be impressed. One thing I can say for certain is if they don't follow through in a timely manner on the upgrades paid for by a >$1,000 SA per two bedroom unit, they can pretty much kiss any future SA's goodbye. They had a tough enough time selling this one after they scewed around with the small $150 SA to change the tennis courts to a family water park, upgrade security (was that ever really done?) and upgrade the water treatment to avoid another outbreak of legionella (was that ever really done along with the security upgrade?).

We've never spent a week in our Skyview unit. We purchased it pre-construction, they took over a year longer to build those out than they told us and by the time they FINALLY got them finished, our vacation plans and TS ownership had changed. The fact that it's a fixed week that doesn't float doesn't help us (sold as a fixed/floating week). I think that once the new City Center project is completed we'll plan our first visit to Vegas using that week. The view from tower 1 has always been a great view. It will continue that way until someone builds something in front of PT's and, since the developer turned loose/sold the property the Hawaiian Marketplace sits on, I can see that eventually happening. Much like what's going on with JC and Cosmopolitan right now.


----------



## winger (May 1, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> If they get started on the upgrades this year I'll be impressed. One thing I can say for certain is if they don't follow through in a timely manner on the upgrades paid for by a >$1,000 SA per two bedroom unit, they can pretty much kiss any future SA's goodbye.


 I am going in June expecting some availability of renovated rooms to potentially get into.  What’s my recourse as a unsatisfied owner? Can I just ask my credit card to refund the SA ? 



> They had a tough enough time selling this one after they scewed around with the small $150 SA to change the tennis courts to a family water park, upgrade security (was that ever really done?) and upgrade the water treatment to avoid another outbreak of legionella (was that ever really done along with the security upgrade?).


Wow, shouldn’t we (owners) report to local health agency to look into? Or should we ask Polo to give proof what was done on these items first? 



> … I can see that eventually happening. Much like what's going on with JC and Cosmopolitan right now.



We have tower 2 facing bellagio and paris. Hope our view remains untouched. Sad to see any potential view blocking from tower 1, thought


----------



## wincap (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Clue for all the information on Polo Towers.  We are looking forward to going in July, and to see what has been happening with the renovations. 
The information on this board has been great, esp. for a newbie.


----------



## timeos2 (May 1, 2007)

*Promises promises*



wincap said:


> We are looking forward to going in July, and to see what has been happening with the renovations.
> .



Sounds like there won't be much, if anything, to see.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2007)

winger said:


> I am going in June expecting some availability of renovated rooms to potentially get into.  What’s my recourse as a unsatisfied owner? Can I just ask my credit card to refund the SA ?



About the only recourse I can think of is to sell you units, figure out how to replace DRI as the management company or complain to whatever agency takes care of fraud in NV. Since PT's has always, as far as I know, completed the work, fraud would be a tough sell. The fact they are slow in fullfilling their promises does not constitute fraud. 

I have NO proof that they have not completed upgrades to the water treatment or security. I also only have their word that the work has been done. Needless to say, I'm not a big fan of their word and would prefer to actually set eyes on completed work orders or billing from compnanies that have completed the work. 




> Wow, shouldn’t we (owners) report to local health agency to look into? Or should we ask Polo to give proof what was done on these items first?



The local health agency was done with this issue after they had complied with any orders issued. If memory serves me correctly, management was slow to comply with the order of notification to guests at PT's. I do not recall if a fine was issued over this event. As an owner I was less than pleased with the way the situation was handled.





> We have tower 2 facing bellagio and paris. Hope our view remains untouched. Sad to see any potential view blocking from tower 1, thought



There is a planned developement where the Travel Lodge hotel and the Harley Davidson Cafe sit. It is a high rise building but, it's been on hold for a couple of years now. Eventually something may be built there. I can't see that valuable of land sitting with only a Travel Lodge and a small Harley Davidson Cafe on it forever. However, it appears that for now the views to the north, south and west are safe for now. The view back to the east was disturbed by the Grand Chateau and the MGM Signature buildings in the past couple of years. I'm sure that some would fell the MGM Signature towers are a better view than the mountains but, IMO, I enjoyed the mountains.

Keep in mind that views are never guarenteed. The City Center Project is going to block views from some expensive condo's across the highway. Sky condo's blocks the view of the HGVC LV Strip. City Center will block the view of the mountains for PT's owners (and the setting sun, which could be a good thing.) Views in Vegas change frequently. It just depends on your opinion of a good view or a bad view. 

The Hawaiian Village was once Polo Plaza and was owned by DRI as I understand it. When we took our first tour at PT's, the sales force promised that nothing would ever be built in front of PT's that would block the view above the fith floor at PT's. At one point in time PT's owners had access to underground parking that existed at the Hawaiian Market Place (I'm not even certain how to access it now).

Of course, Polo Towers lost control of that parcel long ago and parking was denied by one set of owners, leaving PT's owners to either use valet or park in the sun where the Grand Chateau now stands. Somehow a promise made by a sales force that has long since departed holds little weight. After all, that SAME salesforce used the owners lounge as a selling benefit to owners and that was closed down by the developer (DRI) without so much as one word of notice to owners, either by E-mail, web site, telephone call or update letter.

Speaking of update letters, those stopped coming a few years back. Owners used to recieve a quarterly news letter from the resort called Hoof Beats. The name was changed, then it came once a year and then online and now it's not even updated at the PT's web site at all. The last owners update online mag talks about the need to vote yes on the recent SA.


----------



## pranas (May 18, 2007)

*Polo Towers "Merger"*

Just got back from my first trip to the Polo Towers.  I had purchased a unit resale last December from Vacatioman and the closing was very problematic and I still don't know if the unit has been registered in my name.  I stopped by the customer service office to see if the transfer had occurred and was told that they were to busy to answer any questions or deal with any requests until they were done working on the "merger."  The merger has created a lot of paperwork for them and that this was their first priority. They were even to busy to send out letters to owners who had not payed their MFs.  I asked if he was referring to a merger with Sun Terra and he said  "yes."    Anybody know anything about this "merger?"


----------



## wincap (May 30, 2007)

Pranas, 
I also purchased a unit at Polo Towers resale at the end of February.  I have been trying to speak to someome in the escrow department to get some information on registering the unit in our name. The closing company has sent in all the paperwork.  But, they do not answer their phone, nor do they return calls. So, I'm getting nowhere there. Customer service and Reservations have been very nice, but really no help.  I was wondering if you have received your documentation on your purchased unit yet.
Thanks,


----------



## pranas (Jun 1, 2007)

No, I have not.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 1, 2007)

pranas said:


> Just got back from my first trip to the Polo Towers.  I had purchased a unit resale last December from Vacatioman and the closing was very problematic and I still don't know if the unit has been registered in my name.  I stopped by the customer service office to see if the transfer had occurred and was told that they were to busy to answer any questions or deal with any requests until they were done working on the "merger."  The merger has created a lot of paperwork for them and that this was their first priority. They were even to busy to send out letters to owners who had not payed their MFs.  I asked if he was referring to a merger with Sun Terra and he said  "yes."    Anybody know anything about this "merger?"



It was not a merger but a buyout of Sunterra by the management of Polo Towers (Diamond Resorts).  Your description of the level of customer service you've encountered does not bode well for the newly combined operations. Only time will tell and I'm willing to give them a chance while at the same time hoping they realize far too many Sunterra owners were already unhappy with the operation and especially the level of customer service.  If it gets any worse things could get ugly very quickly for the new management. 

My first question is what are the employees of PT doing involved in it at all? They don't have enough to do taking care of the business of PT? Are those hours not being charged to the owners of PT in fees? (Yeah, right. They are getting a refund.) 

What I've heard so far from the official pronouncements from the new owners of Sunterra has been all the correct things. Yet there is this nagging issue that those who are actually experiencing life under that very management aren't happy.  Two completely opposing views. I guess all of us Sunterra owners will know which way it really is soon enough.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting. I was told by Troy Magdos, president of the HOA and on the BOD that Polo Towers had NOTHING to do with the merger and that it would NOT affect Polo Towers owners. Of course, I don't believe much of what I hear from Polo Towers and this only highlights why.

I have the same question. Why are employee's at PT's to busy dealing with the "merger" if it's not going to affect or benefit (internal exchanges with Sunterra) Polo Towers owners. Apparently it will affect the owners of PT's in a negative way since our CS people are to busy to answer simple questions such as, "Is my unit in my name."

I'm telling you DRI is only after what's good for DRI. Not what's good for owners.


----------

